# Playback



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Placed a SDHC card in the appropriate slot in the glove compartment and I am able to scroll through the playlists and songs.
The display states that it is "playing" but no sound comes out of speakers .... What am I missing in the setup?
Files are Apple lossless and , yes the speaker symbol is not muted.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have the same issue with my iPod Classic in that it says it's playing but no actual sound. However if I go back to selecting Playlist/song and then play it works fine.... until next time I startup the TT. Of course in my case the Classic is 2006 technology.

I've not had an issue with SD cards, but then mine are not broken down into playlists.




Woj said:


> Placed a SDHC card in the appropriate slot in the glove compartment and I am able to scroll through the playlists and songs.
> The display states that it is "playing" but no sound comes out of speakers .... What am I missing in the setup?
> Files are Apple lossless and , yes the speaker symbol is not muted.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Doesn't work for me ... Hate to go out there and buy another music player. MyFiiO x3 works fine through the AUX connection.
Called Audi and they basically told me too bad ... Your on your own. Gotta love their attitude.
Thing is that I never had this issues with my previous Golf R, which I sort of miss these days when stuff like this happens.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

Final chapter in the ongoing saga.

Audi's software does not support Apple's lossless codec. Hence, the system can see the files, but all is lost in translation.
A software upgrade would resolve the issue, but I am not holding my breath as it appears that Audi has some disdain for the Apple ecosystem.

Dealer was clueless and only repetitive emails to Audi resulted in an answer.


----------

